# W. A. Mozart: Piano Sonata KV497 I. Allegro - for Orchestra



## gprengel

One of the most ingenious works of Mozart for piano is the Allegro of the sonata for 4 hands in F-major KV 497. My concert guide speaks of the "symphonic" charakter of this marvellous movement. Especially outstanding is the development section. So I tried to create a symphonic orchestration of this Allegro. In the original there is a slow introduction but which is very "piano" orientated so I just did the Allegro.

www.gerdprengel.de/Mozart_PianoSonata-KV497-1_orch.mp3

Gerd


----------



## caters

Sounds like a very good orchestration of a Mozart piece. I myself am working on a Mozart piano sonata arrangement. But I am doing all the movements, not just the first movement. That and the sonata I am arranging seems more fit for a string quartet. I am arranging his very well known Piano Sonata no. 16 in C major K 545. Here is the link to my thread if you want to give me some feedback on my first movement arrangement:

Feedback on K 545 arrangement

I am working on arranging the second movement now.


----------



## Swosh

Oh my gosh Gerd this is awesome!!! I wish you showed this to me in email (it is Nick)!


----------

